# Audi Exclusive Sighting: R8 GT Spyder in Rare Panther Black Crystal Effect



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We met up a few weeks ago with Audi of America R8 product planner Mark Fruechtnicht at the local Neato Burrito. Fruechtnicht was in the area doing a site visit at a local Audi dealership and this gave us an both an excuse to enjoy a great burrito and talk shop about Audi and the R8. The conversation eventually turned to Audi Exclusive and Fruechtnicht admitted that one of his favorite colors was one he'd made available on the TT RS named Panther Black Crystal Effect. "It's essentially a purple," he stated, "but depending on how the light hits it, it's got a lot more depth. It even sort of changes color."

I've yet to catch a Panther black Crystal Effect Audi in person but our friend Viktor Hadjiev, Sales Manager at Schaumburg Audi in Illinois, dropped us a note about a car he had on order. Seems a Schaumburg customer had special ordered an R8 GT Spyder in Panther and it was just about due to arrive.










Then this week I received an email (or rather several emails) from Viktor and was pleased to see there were attachments... several photos of their freshly arrived and PDIed R8 GT Spyder. The shots make me want to schedule a visit to our own Illinois office so I can sneak out and get a better look in person.

The Schaumburg car, #068 of 333 in the series of Spyders, certainly looks fantastic in these shots. The collection of photos shows a range of color depending on how the light hits it and we're guessing it is quite a bit more impressive in person.










If you're curious about the look and happen to be in the Chicago area, may we suggest a visit to Schaumburg Audi. We're guessing you won't be disappointed... and you might just run into Mark Fruechtnicht if he can figure out a reason for his job to take him to Chicago before this car's proud new owner takes delivery.

*See more photos in our  Audi R8 GT Spyder by Audi Exclusive PHOTO GALLERY courtesy of Schaumburg Audi *

*CONTACT*
Viktor Hadjiev
Sales Manager
Schaumburg Audi
http://www.schaumburgaudi.com


----------

